# Short Article in National Geographic on PDFs



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on a one page article in the November issue of National Geographic. The article talks about PDF toxin levels and how they rise and fall with changes in the diversity of insects in the PDF diet. The article uses Madagascar as the backdrop for this example and talks about how the chemical biologist in the article both smells and licks frogs in order to gauge toxin levels. Interesting screening test I thought. The only issue I have is that the photograph accompanying the article shows a person licking a Phyllobates Terribilis or Bicolor neither of which are from Madagascar... Come on NG!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah good point. It was a terribilis. Cool picture though.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

dopederson said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on a one page article in the November issue of National Geographic. The article talks about PDF toxin levels and how they rise and fall with changes in the diversity of insects in the PDF diet. The article uses Madagascar as the backdrop for this example and talks about how the chemical biologist in the article both smells and licks frogs in order to gauge toxin levels. Interesting screening test I thought. The only issue I have is that the photograph accompanying the article shows a person licking a Phyllobates Terribilis or Bicolor neither of which are from Madagascar... Come on NG!


Is it just me or has Nat GEo been calling mantellas PDF an awful lot lately???
Brian


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I sent in an email to NG to see if they were aware of the photo. I also might have mentioned that there is the makings for a great story regarding our hobby and some of the groups that have been established to import frogs legally and use the funds to promote forest conservation. We will see if they like the idea.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

To be fair to NG, the article does not call the frog in the picture a mantella. The article references mantellas (which are poisonous) but never says the picture is of a mantella. I don't see a problem with it.

On a side note. There was a member on DB that had their collection photographed by NG last year or so for a possible future issue. I wonder what happened to with that. They were in the Pacific North West I think.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It's actually in the latest magazine. Can you link to that?


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah the Ng shoot was of a friend of a friend I don't actually know, but I had heard about it. The problem I have with a picture of someone licking a terriblis would be the innaccuracy if it's not mentioned that frog is probably a captive specimen, I don't think you would get very far in life licking wild terriblis...


----------

